# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاخبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار العالمـــــــــــــــــــــــــية ....

## مناوي

*حصريا قبل الجميع

2014 FIFA World
™ Cup Brazil
... 
ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ FIFA 2014

ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ :FIFA 2014
ﺗﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ FIFA 2014
ﻓﻲ ﺯﻳﻮﺭﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻡ 20ﺃﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ .2011
ﺳﺘﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻋﺪﺩﻫﺎ 64
ﻓﻲ 12ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ،
ﻭﺳﺘﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺳﺎﻭ ﺑﺎﻭﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻹﻓﺘﺘﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ 12ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ 2014
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﻳﻮ ﺩﻱ ﺟﺎﻧﻴﺮﻭ
ﻣﺴﺮﺡ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﻟﻠﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺭﻗﻢ 20ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻭﺃﺑﺮﺯ
ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .ﻭﻗﺪ
ﻭﺍﻓﻘﺖ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ FIFA ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻳﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ
ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻗﻴﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻹﻗﺘﺮﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺔ .
ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺱ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﺘﻜﻮﻥ A1
ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﺘﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻹﻓﺘﺘﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺎﻭ ﺑﺎﻭﻟﻮ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ
ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺘﻴﻦ
ﻟﻠﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻮﺭﺗﺎﻟﻴﺰﺍ ﻭﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺎ .
ﻟﺮﺅﻳﺔ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﻣﻼً
ﺑﺮﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻂ ﻳﺴﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺷﺔ .
ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ
ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻹﻓﺘﺘﺎﺣﻴﺔ :17:00
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ :
- 13:00- 16:00- 19:0022:00
ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ /ﺭﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ :
-13:0017:00
ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ :17:00
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ :17:00
ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ :16:00
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻫﻮ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ .
ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻴﻔﺔ ﻟﻜﺄﺱ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺍﺕ FIFA 2013
ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﻢ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻴﻔﺔ ﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ
FIFA 2013ﻓﻲ ﺯﻳﻮﺭﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﻡ 20
ﺃﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ .2011ﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺳﺘﺔ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﻗﺎﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻴﻒ ،
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ، ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ، ﺃﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ، ﻓﻲ "ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ
ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ "ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ 15ﺇﻟﻰ
30ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ .2013ﻭﻗﺪ ﺃُﻋﻠِﻦ ﻋﻦ
ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺪﻥ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
ﻫﺎﻣﺔ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ
ﻭﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ
ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ /ﺣﺰﻳﺮﺍﻥ .2012
ﻭﺗﺄﻫﻠﺖ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﻲ 2013ﻭﻫﻲ :
ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ ﻭﺑﻄﻞ
ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺴﻴﻚ
ﻭﺑﻄﻞ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﺔ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺟﻮﺍﻱ
ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻭﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺃﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ .
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪﺓ :
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻹﻓﺘﺘﺎﺣﻴﺔ :ﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺎ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ :ﺑﻴﻠﻮ
ﻫﻮﺭﻳﺰﻭﻧﺘﻲ ، ﻓﻮﺭﺗﺎﻟﻴﺰﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ :ﺭﻳﻮ ﺩﻱ ﺟﺎﻧﻴﺮﻭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻀﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪﺓ :
ﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺎ
ﺑﻴﻠﻮ ﻫﻮﺭﻳﺰﻭﻧﺘﻲ
ﻓﻮﺭﺗﻮﻟﻴﺰﺍ
ﺭﻳﻮ ﺩﻱ ﺟﺎﻧﻴﺮﻭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻀﻴﻔﺔ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻃﺔ :
ﺭﻳﺴﻴﻔﻲ
ﺳﺎﻟﻔﺎﺩﻭﺭ

FIFA.com
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامناوي على الروائع
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تسلم
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكورين الاخوه كسلاوي وامير 

علي مروركم الزاهي 
تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
البرازيلي سيزار سيلو 


أحرز البرازيلي سيزار سيلو حامل الرقم القياسي العالمي والبطل الاولمبية ميداليته الذهبية الثالثة في دورة الألعاب الأمريكية بانتصاره في سباق 50 مترا للسباحة الحرة يوم الخميس.

وقطع سيلو الذي فاز بهذا السباق في بطولة العالم بالصين هذا العام المسافة في 21.58 ثانية ليحطم الرقم القياسي للدورة في حين حصل مواطنه برونو فراتوس على المركز الثاني وجاء الكوبي هانسر جارسيا ثالثا.

وقال سيلو الذي احتفظ باللقب الفوز فاز به في 2007 للصحفيين "أنا أفضل حالا مما كنت عليه في شنغهاي.. لكن ذهني متعب. المشاركة هنا ممتعة جدا."

وفجرت الكندية اشلي مكجريجور مفاجأة لتفوز بسباق 200 متر لسباحة الصدر للسيدات متفوقة على الثنائي الأمريكي هيلي جو سبنسر وميشيل مكيهان اللتين حلتا في المركزين الثاني والثالث على الترتيب.

وقالت مكجريجور لرويترز "لم أتوقع الحصول على ميدالية. هذه أول مرة أشارك في دورة الألعاب الأمريكية ومن الممتع أن أحصل على ميدالية."

وقالت إن انتصارها نتيجة تدريب جيد بغرض التأقلم على ارتفاع وادي الحجارة عن مستوى سطح البحر بنحو 1500 متر.

كما حصلت الولايات المتحدة على الفضية والبرونزية لسباق 100 متر لسباحة الفراشة للرجال الذي فاز به الفنزويلي البرت سوبيراتس متفوقا على يوجين جودسو وكريستوفر برادي.

وقال سوبيراتس "أنا فخور بالسباق الذي قمت به.. بهذا الأداء يمكنني المشاركة في الألعاب الاولمبية. لا أريد أن أنسى هذه اللحظة أبدا."

وحصلت الولايات المتحدة أيضا على الذهبية والفضية لسباق 200 متر لسباحة الظهر للسيدات عن طريق اليزابيث ان بيلتون وبوني براندون على الترتيب. وحصلت فرناندا جونزاليس للمكسيك على الميدالية البرونزية باحتلالها المركز الثالث.



*

----------


## مناوي

* 
برنارد هوبكينز 


أعاد مجلس الملاكمة العالمي لقبه لبطل وزن خفيف الثقيل إلى برنارد هوبكينز يوم الخميس بعد مراجعة النزال المثير للجدل الذي خسره أمام تشاد دوسون في مطلع هذا الأسبوع.

وخسر هوبكينز البالغ من العمر 46 عاما لقبه بعد أن أسقطه دوسون أرضا ودفعه نحو ركن الحلبة يوم السبت الماضي في قاعة ستيبلس سنتر في لوس انجليس.

وتعرض هوبكينز لإصابة في الكتف بعد أن أشار الحكم بانتهاء القتال مع تبقي 12 ثانية من الجولة الثانية.

لكن وبعد مراجعة شريط فيديو للنزال قرر مجلس الملاكمة العالمي إنه من الضروري تغيير النتيجة إلى تعادل فني ليسمح لهوبكينز بالاحتفاظ باللقب.

وبعد النزال تقدم هوبكينز باعتراض رسمي للجنة الرياضة بولاية كاليفورنيا التي ستجتمع لتحديد إن كانت النتيجة ستحتسب كهزيمة في سجله.

وفي مايو ايار أصبح هوبكينز أكبر ملاكم يفوز بلقب عالمي حين تغلب على جان باسكال ليحطم الرقم القياسي الذي سجله جورج فورمان في عمر 45 عاما. 


*

----------


## مناوي

* 
Webb Simpson of the U.S


حقق البريطاني لوك دونالد المصنف الأول عالميا تفوقا مبكرا في صراعه الثنائي على اللقب مع الأمريكي ويب سيمسون بعد أن تقاسم مع ستة آخرين الصدارة في بطولة ديزني كلاسيك للجولف في ولاية فلوريدا يوم الخميس.

وقدم دونالد أداء جيدا في طقس لطيف بملعب بالم وهو أحد ملعبين يستضيفان آخر بطولات الجولة الأمريكية لهذا الموسم بعد أن سدد 66 ضربة بواقع ست ضربات تحت المعدل.

ورفعه هذا إلى قمة الترتيب ليتقاسم الصدارة مع الرباعي الأمريكي جيمس دريسكول وجاري وودلاند وسكوت ستولينجز وديريك لاملي بالإضافة للهندي ارجون اتوال والاسترالي ناثان جرين.

وسدد الاسترالي ستيفن بودويتش 68 ضربة بواقع سبع ضربات تحت المعدل في الملعب الثاني وهو ماجنوليا ليبتعد بفارق ضربة واحدة وراء المتصدرين ومعه ستة لاعبين آخرين.

وافتتح سيمسون الذي ينافس دونالد على الفوز بقائمة الجوائز المالية للاعبي الجولة الأمريكية وربما بلقب أفضل لاعب في العالم أيضا مشاركته في البطولة برصيد 68 ضربة في ملعب بالم
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
سيب بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم 


يتوقع أن يقدم سيب بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) تقريرا عن حالة التقدم في الحرب ضد الفساد بعد اجتماع للجنة التنفيذية يوم الجمعة.

وانتخب بلاتر رئيسا لفترة رابعة في اجتماع لمؤتمر الفيفا في يونيو حزيران الماضي وبدأ بعدها مباشرة في اجراءات تهدف لتطهير الاتحاد الدولي بعد سلسلة من الفضائح.

وقال الفيفا في بيان "ستتسلم اللجنة التنفيذية تقريرا من رئيس الفيفا عن مقترحات أقرت في الاجتماع رقم 61 لمؤتمر الفيفا في زوريخ."

وقبل المؤتمر اقتراحه لتقوية لجنة القيم من خلال تغيير النظام الحالي الذي يتصرف الرئيس من خلاله كمحقق وقاض.

ويرغب بلاتر في رؤية تلك الادوار تتم من خلال أفراد اخرين. والاجراء الاخر الذي يقدمه هو انشاء لجنة سيطلق عليها اسم "لجنة الحلول" التي يرجح أن ينضم لعضويتها أشخاص بارزون من خارج الفيفا للعب دور المراقب.

والعام الماضي أوقف اثنان من اللجنة التنفيذية للفيفا بزعم عرضهما على صحفيين بيع صوتيهما في تصويت لاختيار الملفين الفائزين بتنظيم نهائيات كأس العالم 2018 و2022 بعد أن قدم الصحفيان نفسيهما بهوية مختلفة.

وهذا العام عوقب القطري محمد بن همام عضو اللجنة التنفيذية والمرشح السابق في انتخابات رئاسة الفيفا بالحرمان مدى الحياة من العمل في أنشطة كرة القدم بسبب فضائح شراء أصوات بينما استقال نائب رئيس الفيفا السابق جاك وارنر بعد خضوعه للتحقيق في نفس القضية.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
اليكس اوفتشكين


عزز واشنطن كابيتالز أفضل بداية له في دوري هوكي الجليد بأمريكا الشمالية بفوز مثير بنتيجة 5-2 على فيلادلفيا فلايرز يوم الخميس.

وسجل اليكس اوفتشكين هدفين ليحقق كابيتالز انتصاره السادس في ست مباريات في أفضل بداية للفريق لموسم في الدوري.

وكان فيلادلفيا الباديء بالتسجيل عن طريق كلود جيرو في الفترة الأولى لكن واشنطن سيطر على الملعب بعد ذلك.

وأنقذ توماس فوكون حارس واشنطن 40 ضربة ولم يسمح بأي أهداف أخرى في مرماه إلى أن نجح شون كوتورييه في إضافة هدف ثان لفيلادلفيا قبل 15 ثانية من نهاية المباراة.

وقبل ذلك كان كابيتالز هز شباك مضيفه خمس مبرات ليلحق به أول هزيمة في الدور التمهيدي هذا الموسم.

وسجل ماتيو بيرو واوفتشكين هدفين لكابيتالز في الفترة الأولى. وبعد فشل أي من الفريقين في التسجيل خلال الفترة الثانية أضاف رومان هامرليك واوفتشكين وجويل وورد ثلاثة أهداف أخرى خلال دقيقتين ونصف فقط من عمر الفترة الثالثة.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
ليبرون جيمس


ألغيت منافسات الأسبوعين الأول والثاني من منافسات دوري كرة السلة الأمريكي للمحترفين لموسم 2011/2012 الذي كان مقررا أن ينطلق في أول تشرين ثان/نوفمبر المقبل ، بسبب الخلافات المعلقة حول قوانين العمل ، ولكن ذلك لن يمنع نجوم المسابقة من اللعب في أماكن أخرى.

ذكرت شبكة "إي.اس.بي.انس" أمس الخميس أن ليبرون جيمس وكوب براينت وديريك روس سيشاركون ضمن أكثر من 12 من نجوم كرة السلة في جولة تستمر لنحو أسبوعين وتتضمن ست مباريات تقام في أربع قارات ، وذلك اعتبارا من 30 تشرين أول/أكتوبر الجاري وحتى التاسع من تشرين ثان/نوفمبر المقبل.

ويتوقع أن يشارك في الجولة ، التي تشمل مدن سان خوان في بويرتو ريكو ولندن وماكاو الصينية وملبورن الأسترالية ، دواين واد وكريس بوش وبليك جريفين وأماري ستودمير وكارميلو أنتوني وكريس بول وراخون روندو وبول بيرس وروسيل ويستبروك وكارلوس بوزر وكيفن لاف.

ويأتي كيفن ديورانت وكيفن جارنيت من بين عدد من النجوم الآخرين الذين يفكرون في المشاركة بالجولة ، التي ينظمها رجل الأعمال كالفين داردين.






*

----------


## مناوي

* 
تتجه الانظار الى مدينة مانشستر بعد غد الاحد حيث لقاء قمة المدينة بين مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب وجاره سيتي متصدر الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وتظهر ارقام حديثة من رابطة أندية الدوري الممتاز ان 1.4 مليار مشاهد عادة ما يتابعون مباريات البطولة في جميع انحاء العالم وستكون مباراة الاحد واحدة من أهم لقاءات الموسم.

ورغم ان نتيجة مباراة واحدة لن يكون لها القول الفصل حقا في تحديد هوية بطل الموسم الا ان لقاء قمة مانشستر يكتسب اهمية خاصة لدى جماهير الفريق الفائز.

وقال الجناح البرتغالي ناني لوسائل اعلام محلية إن فريقه مانشستر يونايتد سيكون أقوى بكثير على ملعبه من جاره سيتي.

لكن نايجل دي يونج لاعب وسط منتخب هولندا قال إن سيتي سوف يخوض مباراة اولد ترافورد وهو في المركز الأول وينوي العودة من هناك وهو في هذا الموقع.

وفاز يونايتد في 24 من اخر 25 مباراة بالدوري على ملعبه ولم يخسر في اخر 19 لقاء هناك كما انه لم يهزم على اولد ترافورد منذ أن خسر أمام تشيلسي في ابريل نيسان 2010.

ورغم اعترافه بالتهديد الذي يشكله سيتي الا أن ناني عبر عن التفاؤل ازاء تحقيق فوز اخر يعيد مانشستر يونايتد الى صدارة الدوري بعد تراجعه للمركز الثاني.

وقال ناني (24 عاما) للصحفيين بعد الفوز على اوتيلول الروماني بدوري أبطال اوروبا يوم الثلاثاء الماضي "يملك سيتي فريقا رائعا حاليا ولديه تشكيلة لاعبين ممتازة."

وأضاف "يقدم سيتي عروضا جيدة وسيكون من الصعب اللعب امامه. لكن لا يجب ان ننسى اننا مانشستر يونايتد. عندما نلعب على ارضنا من الصعب جدا الفوز علينا. لذا فاننا نشعر بالثقة."

وتابع قائلا "لدينا سجل رائع وبالتالي يجب أن نشعر بالثقة في كل مرة نلعب فيها على ملعبنا. يجب أن نؤمن بقدرتنا على الفوز في معظم المباريات."

وأحرز ناني أهدافا بالفعل في شباك سيتي هذا الموسم عندما سجل هدفين في مباراة شهدت تحويل فريقه تأخره 2-صفر الى فوز 3-2 في مباراة الدرع الخيرية في افتتاح الموسم باستاد ويمبلي في اغسطس اب الماضي.

لكن منذ ذلك الحين فان سيتي - مثل يونايتد - لم يخسر في الدوري وسيدخل مباراة الأحد في الصدارة بالفوز 4-1 على استون فيلا في الجولة الماضية.

ويتوقع دي يونج أن يعود سيتي من اولد ترافورد وهو في الصدارة.

وقال اللاعب الهولندي للصحفيين بعد فوز فريقه على فياريال الاسباني في دوري ابطال اوروبا يوم الثلاثاء الماضي "بالطبع نعتقد جميعنا اننا سوف نذهب الى هناك ونفوز باللقاء. سنخوض المباراة ونحن في المركز الأول والهدف أن نظل هكذا."

وأضاف "الضغوط علينا لم تتغير عن العام الماضي لكن ما تغير هو اننا في المركز الأول قبل مباراة القمة هذه."

وتابع قائلا "ليس لدينا ما نريد أن نثبته. أظهرنا مستوانا المتميز طوال الموسم. لا نحتاج مباراة أمام يونايتد لاظهار براعتنا. اتوقع ان تكون مباراة رائعة بين اثنين من أفضل فرق انجلترا."

ورغم أن يونايتد فاز بالدرع الخيرية الا ان سيتي فاز بآخر مباراة رسمية بين الفريقين وكانت قبل نهائي كأس الاتحاد الانجليزي على استاد ويمبلي في ابريل نيسان.



*

----------


## مناوي

* 
ديلما روسيف رئيسة البرازيل


قالت ديلما روسيف رئيسة البرازيل اليوم الخميس إنها لن تصدر حكما مسبقا على وزير الرياضة في البلاد وأرادت اجراء تحقيق شامل في مزاعم بالفساد ضده.

واتهم اورلاندو سيلفا بالحصول على 40 مليون ريال (23 مليون دولار) من عقود حكومية لمصلحته وللحزب الشيوعي في البرازيل وهو جزء من التحالف الحاكم لروسيف.

وقد تؤدي الفضيحة الى اعاقة استعدادات البرازيل لاستضافة كأس العالم لكرة 2014 واولمبياد 2016 في ريو دي جانيرو.

وقالت روسيف للصحفيين في انجولا اثناء جولة افريقية لها "من المهم أن نفترض في الناس البراءة. أتعامل مع الأمر بهدوء شديد ويهدف موقفي لحماية ليس فقط الحكومة بل مصالح البلاد ايضا."

واضافت "لن تصدر الحكومة حكما متسرعا على أي شخص."

وكانت مجلة فيجا الاسبوعية واسعة الانتشار ذكرت في مطلع الاسبوع ان سيلفا كان يحصل على 20 في المئة من عقود مشروعات عامة لنفسه ولحزبه الشيوعي.

وينفي سيلفا ارتكاب أي مخالفة وقال إن مصدر الاتهامات أحد الذين ألقي القبض عليهم في العام الماضي اثناء تحقيق في مزاعم بقيام الحزب الشيوعي بجمع اموال بطريقة غير مشروعة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجمل 10 لحظات للنجم ميسي مع برشلونة
بات النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي صانع الفرح لمقاطعة كاتالونيا كلها، وللكثيرين حول العالم من عشاق برشلونة الإسباني بسبب أدائه المبهر وأهدافه المنقذة والحاسمة.. نستعرض هنا أبرز لحظات النجم الشاب مع فريقه.1- الهدف الأول مع برشلونة: سجل ميسي هدفه الأول مع الفريق الكروي الأول للبلوغرانا في 1أيار/مايو 2005 في مرمى بالومبي، بعد دخوله بزمن قصير، وبعد تمريرة متقنة من الساحر رونالدينيو.2- هدف ميسي بيده: الفتى الأرجنتيني يحاكي مواطنه مارادونا ويسجل هدفاً بيده في مرمى اسبانيول، ليصبح حديث الإعلام الرياضي العالمي.3- ثنائية في مرمى ريال مدريد: سجل الدولي الأرجنتيني هدفين وصنع آخرين لزملائه، في الموقعة الشهيرة في البيرنابيو والتي انتهت لصالح برشلونة 6-2 وأكدت فوزه بالدوري قبل أن يحقق الثلاثية في موسم تاريخي.4- الفوز بالكرة الذهبية 2009: استحق ميسي الفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم بعد موسم استثنائي قاد برشلونة فيه لثلاثية تاريخية بعد الفوز بالدوري ودوري الأبطال وكأس الملك.5- الفوز بالكرة الذهبية مجدداً: عاد ميسي ليحقق لقب أفضل لاعب في العالم للعام الثاني على التوالي، وكان أول لاعب يمنح الجائزة بعد اتحاد جازي الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، وجائزة مجلة فرانس فوتبول في جائزة واحدة.6-20 اكتوبر- 24 نوفمبر 2010: في هذا الشهر سجل ميسي 15 هدفاً في 9 مباريات خاضها، مؤكداً على قيمته كلاعب من طينة الكبار كما زاد رصيده من الأهداف ليصبح أحد أفضل هدافي النادي الكاتالوني.7- كأس السوبر الإسبانية: في الدقيقة 87 وبعد أن كانت النتيجة تتجه للتعادل 4-4 في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والإياب طار ميسي لكرة من أحد زملائه وأسكنها شباك الحارس ايكر كاسياس محققاً لقب السوبر لفريقه بعد صراع كبير مع ريال مدريد.8- أول ثلاثية لميسي: بعمر الـ 19 عاماً سجل الفتى الأرجنتيني ثلاثية على ملعبه كامب نو، ليساعد فريقه في الخروج متعادلاً 3-3 وأمام الغريم ريال مدريد.9- هدفه في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا 2009: سجل "البرغوث" الهدف الثاني في مرمى مانشستر يونايتد في المباراة النهائية، ليؤمن فوز برشلونة باللقب، بعد أن تقدم ايتو بالهدف الأول.10- رباعية في مباراة واحدة: سجل ميسي 4 أهداف في مباراة فريقه ضد آرسنال الإنكليزي في الدوري الثاني من دوري أبطال أوروبا 2010 بعد أداء استثنائي داخل الملعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العربي يقود الهلال لفوز صعب على القادسية

سجل المغربي يوسف العربي ثلاثة أهداف ليحقق الهلال فوزا صعبا 5-4 على مضيفه القادسية فيما سحق الشباب مضيفه نجران 4-1 ليواصل تصدره لدوري المحترفين السعودي لكرة القدم الخميس. وسيطر الهلال على الشوط الأول وأنهاه بتقدمه 4-1 لكن القادسية عاد بقوة في الشوط الثاني ونجح في تقليص الفارق إلى هدف واحد. 
وسجل العربي أول أهداف اللقاء للهلال في الدقيقة الخامسة وقبل أن يلتقط لاعبو القادسية أنفاسهم أضاف اللاعب المغربي الهدف الثاني بعد دقيقة واحدة. 
وأكمل العربي ثلاثيته في الدقيقة 22 ثم أضاف عبد العزيز الدوسري الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة 32 قبل أن يهدر المغربي عادل هرماش ركلة جزاء للهلال بعد ست دقائق. 
وقلص الفريق المضيف الفارق عندما سجل مدافع الهلال أسامة هوساوي هدفا في مرماه عن طريق الخطأ في الدقيقة 43. 
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني سجل اشيل ايمانا الهدف الخامس للهلال في الدقيقة 46. 
وأضاف صالح الغوينم الهدف الثاني للقادسية في الدقيقة 58 وسجل الجزائري حاج بوقاش هدفين للفريق المضيف في الدقيقتين 79 و87. 
ورفع الهلال رصيده إلى 15 نقطة ليحتل المركز الثاني متأخرا بنقطة واحدة وراء الشباب المتصدر. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوز الشباب على نجران
نجران - الشباب 1_4 
هجر - الفيصلي 1-1 

وافتتح إبراهيم ياتارا التسجيل للشباب في مرمى نجران في الدقيقة السابعة وأضاف عبد العزيز حمسل مدافع نجران الهدف الثاني عن طريق الخطأ في مرماه بعد عشر دقائق. 
وعزز ناصر الشمراني تقدم الشباب بالهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 34 وتبعه فرناندو مينيجازو بالهدف الرابع في الدقيقة 47 وسجل لنجران أحمد مقلح في الدقيقة 54. 
تعادل هجر والفيصلي
وفي لقاء آخر سجل خالد الرجيب هدفا في الدقيقة 89 ليقود هجر للتعادل 1-1 مع ضيفه الفيصلي الذي تقدم بهدف عبر بدر الخراشي في الدقيقة 71. 
ويحتل هجر المركز العاشر برصيد خمس نقاط متساويا مع نجران الذي يليه في الترتيب فيما يحتل الفيصلي المركز الثامن برصيد ست نقاط متأخرا بنقطة واحدة عن القادسية صاحب المركز الخامس. 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووووووووووووووورين يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
رادميل فالكاو


أكد الكولومبي رادميل فالكاو مهاجم نادي أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني اليوم، أن أداء حكم لقاء فريقه أمام أودينيزي الإيطالي كان "كارثيا"، وكان سببا رئيسيا في هزيمة أتلتيكو بهدفين.

وأوضح اللاعب في تصريحات للتلفزيون الإسباني بعد المباراة أن الحكم الإسرائيلي ألون يفيت قدم مباراة سيئة، وتسبب في هزيمة أتلتيكو في الدقائق الأخيرة من اللقاء.

وأشار فالكاو إلى أهمية تحليل الفريق لسبب الهزيمة في المباراة، وتنازله عن صدارة المجموعة التاسعة، مؤكدا أنه سيعود لإحراز الأهداف من جديد، بعد صيامه التهديفي خلال المباريات الثلاثة الأخيرة 

وفاز أودينيزي على أرضه على الأتلتيكو بهدفين نظيفين أحرزهما كل من المدافع المغربي مهدي بن عطية (ق88) والمهاجم أنطونيو فلورو فلوريس (ق90).

وبذلك يصعد أودينيزي إلى الصدارة بسبع نقاط مقابل أربع لأتلتيكو واثنتين لكل من سلتيك ورين.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
فريديريك عمر كانوتيه


أعلنت اللجنة المنظمة للنسخة الرابعة من مباراة "أبطال من أجل أفريقيا" اليوم أن عائدات المباراة سيتم تخصيصها لإنقاذ حياة 10 آلاف شخص في القارة السمراء، وأعربت عن أملها في أن تملأ الجماهير جنبات ملعب (الماستايا) معقل نادي فالنسيا.

وأوضح فريدريك كانوتيه ممثل مؤسسة كانوتيه أن المباراة ستقام في 29 ديسمبر/كانون أول، وستجمع فريق من لاعبي أفريقيا وآخر من لاعبي الدوري الإسباني، مشيرا إلى أن المباراة ستكون من أجل التضامن بين شعوب العالم وسعر التذكرة سيكون موحد وهو 5 يورو.

وأعرب كانوتيه عن آماله في أن تصل إيرادات المباراة إلى 35 ألف يورو، وتوجه بالشكر لمنظمة اليونيسيف التي ساعدت في إنجاح هذه المباراة للمرة الرابعة على التوالي.

وينتظر أن يوجه عائد المباراة لصالح عملية إطعام 10 آلاف طفل من الطبقات الفقيرة والمعدمة في إثيبوبيا.

ومن المعروف أن عائد النسخة الماضية ساهم في عملية تعليم 100 ألف طفل من الطبقات الفقيرة في مالي. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مورينيو يصعق العالم بضم مدرب كويتي لجهازه الفني!
صعق مدرب ريال مدريد البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو العالم عندما أبدى اهتمامه بطلب المدرب الكويتي محمد حبيب الانضمام إلى الكادر التدريبي للنادي الملكي وسط جدل واسع في الساحة الكروية خصوصاً أن الأخير مدرب مغمور ينتظر تحقيق حلمه عبر المصباح السحري والمارد مورينيو. 
ويعد حبيب من المهووسين بريال مدريد ويحضر الكثير من مباريات النادي الملكي من المدرجات الإسبانية فضلاً عن أن يقطن الفنادق التي ينزل فيها الفريق قبل المباريات ويلتقط الصور مع اللاعبين ومورينيو حتى بدأت علاقة صداقة بين الطرفين. 
وذكرت صحيفة الرأي الكويتية أن "حبيب أبلغ مورينيو بأنه قطع آلاف الكيلومترات من الكويت الى مدريد ويريد أن ينهل من علمه وسحره لكي يكون نسخة منه من اجل ان يساهم في نهضة منتخب بلاده الكويتي ويكون عالمي السمعة والمكانة، وتلميذاً في مدرسة المدرب البرتغالي الشهير". 
وأضافت الصحيفة أن "مورينيو أعجب بطريقة حبيب وأبلغه باستجابته لطلبه ورفع لإدارة النادي طلبا للموافقة على وجوده مع الجهاز الفني لريال مدريد، قبل أن يهديه معطفاً جديداً لدى علمه بأن حبيب باع المعطف الأول الذي سبق وحصل عليه من المدرب البرتغالي مقابل 1200 دينار كويتي في مزاد علني عبر حسابه الشخصي في موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" وخصص ريعه لصالح ضحايا المجاعة في الصومال، وهو المزاد الذي باع فيه حبيب أيضا القميص الذي يحمل توقيع مورينيو مقابل 300 دينار، وقميص لاعب مدريد سيرخيو راموس مقابل 160 دينارا كويتياً". 
واختتمت الصحيفة بأن "حبيب رد التحية بأجمل منها حيث اهدى مورينيو "بيشتا" قيما ولوحة من التراث الكويتي القديم ومصاحف لمسعود أوزيل وبن زيمة وسامي خضيرة". 
فهل يصبح حلم الكويتي حبيب حقيقة ونشاهده في الملاعب الإسبانية إلى جوار مورينيو؟ أم أن المدرب البرتغالي يدعم معنويات المدرب المغمور خوفاً من جرح شعوره؟ وهل يؤيد جمهور ريال مدريد فكرة وجود مدرب عربي في المنطقة الفنية لريال مدريد؟ وكيف سيستقبل الكويتيون الذين يشجعون برشلونة فكرة وجود مدرب كويتي في القلعة الملكية؟. 
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
جونزالو إيجواين


منذ أكثر عام، وبالتحديد في 23 أغسطس من عام 2010 ، أكد البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو المدير الفني لريال مدريد الإسباني أنه إذا تم جمع المهاجمين كريم بنزيمة والأرجنتيني جونزالو إيجواين، سينتج عنهما ما أسماه ب"المهاجم المثالي".

واليوم وبعد حوالي 425 يوما من هذا التصريح، ظهر ذلك واضحا، فكريم بنزيمة لاعب خططي يجيد التحرك داخل منطقة الجزاء، واللعب في المساحات الضيقة، ليذكر الجمهور بأداء النجم البرازيلي المعتزل رونالدو، أما إيجواين فهو لاعب قوي واثق من نفسه، يسدد بقوة ودقة على المرمى، ويستطيع اقتناص أنصاف الفرص ليحرز منها الأهداف.

والآن واللاعبان في أوج مستواهما الفني والبدني سيسعى مورينيو للاختيار بينهما حسب حاجة المباراة والخطة التي يلعب بها النادي الملكي، وهو ما حدث بالفعل أمام أوليمبيك ليون، حيث رأى "مو" أن بنزيمة سيكون الأفضل أمام فريقه القديم، الذي تكتل في منطقة الدفاع، فمساهمته في الكرات، وتمريراته الحاسمة، وتحركاته الرائعة، فتحت أبواب الفوز أمام الريال على ملعب سانتياجو بيرنابيو.

أما أمام الفرق التي تلعب بطريقة هجومية سيقع اختيار مورينيو على القناص إيجواين، فسرعته وتسديداته القوية واستغلاله للفرص تتيح لريال مدريد الفوز بكثير من المباريات، وهو ما حدث أمام إسبانيول وريال بيتيس في الدوري والذي أحرز خلالهما اللاعب الأرجنتيني ستة أهداف بواقع "هاتريك" في كل مباراة.

وبالنظر للفريق فنجد أن أحد اللاعبين يجب أن يجلس على مقاعد البدلاء، خاصة وأن كريستيانو رونالدو قد حجز موقعه الأساسي في هجوم الريال، وهو ما يصعب إبعاده عنه، ولذلك فيسعى اللاعبان لانتظار الفرصة لإثبات النفس من جديد في الملعب.

يذكر أن بنزيمة وإيجواين قد شاركا معا كأساسيين في خمس مباريات فقط، منذ تولي مورينيو قيادة الفريق وهي مباراة أوساسونا (1-0) وأوكسير (1-0) ومباراة مورسيا في كأس الملك وفالنسيا في الدوري (6-3) وساراجوسا (3-2)، بحسب تقرير إحصائي لصحيفة "ماركا" الإسبانية.

وشارك بنزيمة مع مورينيو في 37 مباراة كأساسي و18 كبديل، أما إيجواين وبالرغم من إصابته وابتعاده عن الملاعب لمدة أربعة أشهر، فقد شارك في 25 مباراة كأساسي و12 من على مقاعد البدلاء.

وشارك المهاجم الفرنسي كبديل لإيجواين في 10 مباريات، أما لاعب منتخب التانجو فدخل إلى أرض الملعب بديلا لبنزيمة في خمس فقط.

وبالنظر لعلاقة اللاعبين بالمدير الفني البرتغالي، فكان تفضيله في البداية لإيجواين، فكان "حب من أول نظرة"، وكان اعتماده عليه بشكل كبير، أما علاقة بنزيمة معه فكانت العلاقة متوترة، حيث كان أقرب للرحيل عن الفريق، حيث وبخه المدرب كثيرا وانتقده بشكل كبير، إلا أن هذا أخرج أفضل ما لدى اللاعب.

أما عن جماهير النادي الملكي، فقد اختارت جونزالو إيجواين ليكون الاختيار الأفضل بالنسبة لهم في مركز قلب الهجوم في المباريات المقبلة، وذلك بعد تعافي اللاعب الأرجنتيني وعودته القوية، بحسب استفتاء أجرته مؤخرا صحيفة "أس".

وستبقى المباريات المقبلة لتكشف عن مصير المهاجم الذي سيرافق رونالدو في رحلة البحث عن الانتصارات. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملقا يواجه "فيلم رعب" اسمه هيغواين
يملك هداف الميرينغي معدلا تهديفيا كاسحا عندما يتعلق الأمر بمنافس فريقه المقبل في الليغا، فخلال أربع مباريات خاضها أمامه، أحرز سبعة أهداف أي بمتوسط يقل قليلا عن الهدفين في اللقاء الواحد. 
هاجس آخر يقلق أبناء المدرب التشيلي بيليغريني، وهو الحالة الجيدة أيضا للاعب التانغو مع منتخب بلاده، فضلا عن أنه أحرز في مواجهته الأولى أمام فريق الجنوب أربعة أهداف. 
والقصة بدأت في 2009 حيث وصل الفريق الملكي إلى ملعب لاروساليدا في الجولة التاسعة والعشرين وهو يرغب في الصعود إلى قمة الترتيب. كان برشلونة الأول، والمتوج لاحقا بلقب الليغا، يمضي بسرعة الصاروخ فوق القمة يهدده بكل ما اوتي من قوة ممثل العاصمة بقيادة المدرب خواندي راموس. كانت المهمة واضحة: عدم إمكانية فقد أي نقطة حتى استضافة الكتالونيين. 
وإذا ما علقت تلك المباراة بالذاكرة فسيكون السبب هو هيغواين، ليس فقط لأن الريال حقق فوزا ضمن به مواصلة الضغط على أبناء بيب غوارديولا، بل لأن اللاعب أحرز هدفا لا يمكن نسيانه بسهولة. 
كان التوقيت هو الدقيقة 48، وتلقى هيغواين الكرة في منتصف الملعب وبحث سريعا عن مرمى المنافس. نقل الكرة إلى الخارج عندما وصل إلى مرمى أصحاب الأرض وأرسل كرة رائعة إلى داخل الشباك على طريقة ميسي، ولهذا السبب وغيره يبقى هيغواين "فيلم رعب" لملقا أكثر من ميسي مرعب الجميع! 
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
جريجوريو مانزانو


أكد جريجوريو مانزانو المدير الفني لنادي أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني اليوم أن نتيجة مباراة فريقه أمام أودينيزي الإيطالي في دوري أوروبا، لا تعكس سير المباراة، مشيرا إلى أنه لم يستحق الخسارة بهدفين. 

وأوضح مانزانو في تصريحات صحفية عقب اللقاء قائلا "أتلتيكو مدريد كان الأفضل في المباراة، وحتى بعد الهدف الأول كان الأقرب للتعادل، إلا أن ما رأيته في الملعب لا يعكس النتيجة بالمرة". 

يذكر أن الانتقادات طالت حكم اللقاء الإسرائيلي ألون يفيت، الذي قاد المباراة بطريقة لم ترض لاعبي الفريق الإسباني، حيث وصف رادميل فالكاو مهاجم اتلتيكو أداءه ب"الكارثي".

وفاز أودينيزي على أرضه على أتلتيكو بهدفين نظيفين أحرزهما كل من المدافع المغربي مهدي بن عطية (ق88) والمهاجم أنطونيو فلورو فلوريس (ق90).

وبذلك يصعد أودينيزي إلى الصدارة بسبع نقاط مقابل أربع لأتلتيكو واثنتين لكل من سلتيك ورين. 



*

----------


## مناوي

* 
سيرجيو بينتو


أبدى سيرجيو بينتو لاعب هانوفر الألماني خيبة أمله لتعادل الفريق مع ضيفه كوبنهاجن الدنماركي 2/2 مساء الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).

وسجل بينتو الهدف الثاني لهانوفر في الدقيقة 81 وكادت المباراة تنتهي بفوز الفريق الألماني 2/1 لكن كوبنهاجن خطف هدف التعادل قبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية اللقاء ليخرج كل فريقه بنقطة واحدة.

وقال بينتو إن جميع لاعبي الفريق يشعرون بخيبة الأمل لإهدار النقطتين وإهدار فرصة الانفراد بصدارة المجموعة.

وأضاف "أعتقد أننا قدمنا ما يكفي لتحقيق الفوز بالمباراة ولكنه أمر سيء أن نخفق في حصد النقاط الثلاث.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايرن ميونيخ يخرج لملاقاة هانوفر
تخلو المرحلة العاشرة من الدوري الألماني لكرة القدم من مباريات القمة، حيث يحل بايرن ميونيخ ضيفاً على هانوفر السابع ومنافسه المباشر بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ على هوفنهايم التاسع.ويبتعد الفريق البافاري بفارق خمس نقاط عن مونشنغلادباخ الذي يملك في رصيده 17 نقطة، علماً بأن الفريقين تنافسا بشدة على عرش "البوندسليغا" في السبعينيات من القرن الماضي حيث كان الأول يضم في صفوفه الرباعي الشهير الحارس سيب ماير وبول برايتنر وكارل هاينتس رومينيغه والقيصر فرانتس بكنباور، في حين ضم الثاني الدنماركي الشهير آلان سيمونسن الحائز على الكرة الذهبية مرتين، والمهاجم يوب هاينكيس (مدرب بايرن ميونيخ حالياً) ومدرب منتخب ألمانيا السابق بيرتي فوغتس وراينر بونهوف.ويقدم بايرن ميونيخ مستويات مختلفة عما قدمها الموسم الماضي عندما خرج خالي الوفاض، ما أدى إلى إقالة المدرب المتعجرف الهولندي لويس فان غال، والاستعانة بهاينكس الذي تربطه بمدير النادي أولي هونيس علاقة صداقة وطيدة.ووجد الفريق البافاري التوازن بين مختلف خطوطه وعمل هاينكيس على تحديد مكمن الضعف في الدفاع تحديداً من خلال التعاقد مع الحارس المتألق مانويل نيوير والمدافعين البرازيلي رافينيا وجيروم بواتنغ.ويستمر غياب الجناح الهولندي السريع آريين روبن عن صفوف بايرن ميونيخ بعد خضوعه لعملية جراحية في الفخذ قبل أسبوعين.وفي مباراة أخرى سيحاول باير ليفركوزن أن يستغل عرضه الجيد في مواجهة فالنسيا الإسباني في دوري أبطال أوروبا ليحسم موقعته القوية مع شالكه.وسيحاول ليفركوزن أن يضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد من خلال الفوز على ضيفه والتقدم عليه في سلم الترتيب، علماً بأن شالكه يحتل المركز السادس متقدماً بفارق نقطة واحدة عن ليفركوزن الثامن.ويأمل هامبورغ أن يحافظ على انتفاضته بقيادة مدربه الجديد ثورستن فينك الذي حقق الفريق بإشرافه أول فوز الأسبوع الماضي وكان خارج ملعبه على فرايبورغ.ويستضيف الفريق الشمالي بطل أوروبا عام 1983، فولفسبورغ بقيادة لاعب وسط هامبورغ السابق فيليكس ماغاث.ويأمل بوروسيا دورتموند حامل اللقب الموسم الماضي أن يستمر في صحوته المحلية عندما يستضيف كولن، خلافاً لما هي عليه الحال في دوري أبطال أوروبا حيث مني بخسارة قاسية أمام أولمبياكوس اليوناني (1-3) الأربعاء.وبدأ دورتموند الموسم الحالي بصورة سيئة لكنه بدأ يلتقط أنفاسه تدريجياً في الآونة الأخيرة وصعد سلم الترتيب حيث يحتل حالياً المركز الثالث.وفي المباريات الأخرى، يلتقي أوغسبورغ مع فيردر بريمن، ونورمبرغ مع شتوتغارت، وكايزرسلاوترن مع فرايبورغ، وهرتا برلين مع ماينتس.
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
ميركو سلومكا


أكد ميركو سلومكا المدير الفني لهانوفر الأماني أن تعادل فريقه مع كوبنهاجن 2/2 مساء الخميس أضاع على الفريق فرصة ثمينة للتربع على قمة المجموعة الثانية ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).

وكادت المباراة تنتهي بفوز هانوفر 2/1 لكن سيزار سانتين خطف هدف التعادل لكوبنهاجن قبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية المباراة ليحصد كل من الفريقين نقطة واحدة.

ورفع هانوفر رصيده إلى خمس نقاط في المركز الثاني بفارق الأهداف فقط خلف المتصدر ستاندر ليج البلجيكي ، مقابل أربع نقاط لكوبنهاجن في المركز الثالث.

وقال سلومكا عقب المباراة "لعبنا من أجل هدف مهم ولكننا لم نستغل الفرصة".

وأضاف "دائما ما كنا على دراية بأن المجموعة تضم ثلاثة فرق ستتنافس بقوة على المركزين الأول والثاني ، وهو ما حدث بالفعل. ربما لم نكتسب الخبرة الكافية حتى الآن".
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البحرين والسعودية إلى نهائي مسابقة كرة القدم
بلغ منتخبا البحرين والسعودية المباراة النهائية لمسابقة كرة القدم بعد فوزهما على الإمارات 4-2 وقطر 2-صفر على التوالي اليوم الخميس على استاد البحرين الوطني بالرفاع في الدور نصف النهائي، وذلك ضمن دورة الألعاب الرياضية الخليجية الأولى التي تستضيفها البحرين حتى الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.وتقام المباراة النهائية السبت المقبل مع إسدال الستار على الدورة التي تواصل فيها الكويت تصدرها للترتيب العام للميداليات بعد اليوم العاشر من المنافسات برصيد 40 ميدالية (21 ذهبية و12 فضية و7 برونزيات)، تليها البحرين ولها 19 ميدالية (8 ذهبيات و6 فضيات و5 برونزيات)، ثم قطر ولها 22 ميدالية (7 ذهبيات و11 فضية و4 برونزيات)، وتحتل الإمارات المركز الرابع برصيد 25 ميدالية (5 ذهبيات و10 فضيات و10 برونزيات).في المباراة الأولى، سجل إسماعيل عبداللطيف (12) وفهد الحردان (44) وسامي الحوسني (46 و51) للبحرين، فيما سجل للامارات فهد حديد (32) وأحمد شمروخ (56).ونجح المدرب الانكليزي بيتر جون تايلور في قيادة البحرين إلى أول نهائي له منذ تسلمه دفة القيادة الفنية في تموز/يوليو الماضي، ويسعى إلى تحقيق اللقب الخليجي الأول للمنتخب البحريني مع النسخة الأولى من دورة الألعاب الخليجية.وفي المباراة الثانية، نجح لاعبو السعودية في ترجمة افضليتهم الى فوز بهدفين دون رد كان صاحبهما ربيع السفياني (23 و63).وتسيد المنتخب السعودي المباراة مستفيدا من سيطرة لاعبي الوسط على المجريات وتحركات بدر الخميس وهتان باهبري وربيع السفياني.وفي المقابل، لم يستثمر الفريق القطري أفضليته في بداية اللقاء، قبل ان يتراجع أداؤه ويستلم الفريق السعودي زمام الأمور.وسيلتقي الخاسران الإمارات وقطر في لقاء تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع والتنافس على الميدالية البرونزية.
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
حول فريق أتلتيك بيلباو الأسباني تخلفه بهدفين أمام ضيفه ريد بول سالزبورج النمساوي إلى التعادل 2/2 مساء الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة السادسة ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).

ورفع أتلتيك بيلباو رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في صدارة المجموعة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام ريد بول صاحب المركز الثاني.

وتقدم ريد بول سالزبورج بهدفين في الشوط الأول سجلهما رومان والنر وليوناردو في الدقيقتين 30 و36 .

وفي الشوط الثاني أدرك أتلتيك بيلبالو التعادل بهدفين أحرزهما فيرناندو لورينتي من ضربتي جزاء في الدقيقتين 69 و75 .

واحتسب حكم المباراة ضربة الجزاء الثانية لبيلباو بعد طرد راسموس ليندجرين من صفوف ريد بول سالزبورج.



*

----------


## مناوي

* 
سجل دينيس جارماش هدفا في الوقت القاتل قاد به دينامو كييف الأوكراني إلى الفوز على ضيفه بشكتاش التركي 1/صفر اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الخامسة ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).

ورفع دينامو كييف رصيده إلى خمس نقاط في المركز الثاني بفارق نقطتين خلف المتصدر ستوك سيتي الإنجليزي ، بينما تجمد رصيد بشكتاش عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثالث حيث أنها الهزيمة الثانية له مقابل انتصار واحد.

وكادت المباراة أن تنتهي بالتعادل السلبي لكن دينامو كييف واصل محاولاته حتى خطف جارماش هدف الفوز للفريق في الثواني الأخيرة من المباراة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألفيش: مورينيو يبيع الصحف.. وبرشلونة يحصد النتائج

اعتبر مدافع نادي برشلونة ومنتخب البرازيل داني الفيش بان الصحافيين يعشقون تصريحات مدرب ريال مدريد البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو لأنه يساهم في رفع مبيعات صحفهم، أما برشلونة فيهتم فقط بحصد النتائج على ارض الملعب. وقلل الفيش من قيمة تصريحات مورينيو الذي اعتبر بأن منافسي برشلونة في مجموعته في دوري أبطال أوروبا اقل شانا من منافسي ريال مدريد معتبرا بأنها تصريحات استفزازية، وأضاف: "كما عودنا مورينيو دائما، فهو يريد دائما خطف الأضواء". 
وكان مورينيو قال إنه احتاج الى مراجعة الانترنت لمعرفة هوية الفرق التي يواجهها برشلونة في دوري أبطال أوروبا (باتي بوريسوف وفيكتوريا بلزن) في إشارة إلى أن الفريق الكاتالوني يواجه فرقا مغمورة". 
وقال الفيش: "نعرف شخصية مورينيو تماما ولا نريد الرد عليه، لكن ردنا سيكون على ارض الملعب". 
وأضاف: "رجال الإعلام يعشقون تصريحات مورينيو لأنها تزيد من مبيعات صحفهم، لكن نحن نركز على حصد النتائج على ارض الملعب". 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيفيز براءة.. ومانشيني متهم بـ"البلاغ الكاذب"
سربت صحف إنكليزية نتائج التحقيقات التي أجربت داخل أروقة نادي مانشستر سيتي في أزمة الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز مهاجم الفريق مع المدير الفني روبرتو مانشيني والتي أكدت براءة اللاعب من تهمة "التهرب من اللعب" أمام بايرن ميونيخ. 
وتعود الأزمة إلى مباراة مانشستر سيتي أمام البايرن في الجولة الثانية من دوري أبطال أوروبا حيثُ رفض تيفيز – وفقًا لما رواه مانشيني - إجراء الإحماء للمشاركة كبديل وهو ما دفع المدرب عقب المباراة لإعلان تجميد اللاعب حتى نهاية الموسم قبل أن يتم التراجع عن هذا القرار. 
صحيفة ميرور الإنكليزية ومعها صحيفة ذي صن سربتا بعض وقائع التحقيقات، وأكدت ميرور أن أحدًا لم يدعم مانشيني في اتهامه لتيفيز برفض المشاركة أمام بايرن ميونيخ، إذ نفى بريان كيد وديفيد بلات مساعدا المدرب وإيفان كارميناتي مسؤول اللياقة البدنية علمهم بـ"رفض تيفيز المشاركة وأكدوا أنهم لم يسمعوا اللاعب يتفوه بذلك". 
ووفقًا للتقرير ذاته فإن شهودا آخرين على الواقعة دعموا تيفيز، إذ أكد أحدهم أن المدرب قام بمنح اللاعب تعليمات بالاستعداد لإجراء الإحماء ثم قرر إجلاسه على مقاعد البدلاء مجددًا وعدم الدفع به في اللقاء ثم تراجع مجددًا عن موقفه وطالب تيفيز إجراء تمرينات الإحماء مجددًا، فما كان من اللاعب إلا أن رفض وكان الرفض قاصرًا على الإحماء وليس اللعب وفقًا للشاهد. 
في حين قال شاهد آخر إن مانشيني تحدث مع تيفيز فور جلوس اللاعب على مقاعد البدلاء عقب قيامه بالإحماء لفترة طويلة وقال له بالإيطالية "انهض من مكانك" فما كان من اللاعب إلا أن أجابه بالإسبانية "لماذا". 
وأشارت ذي صن أن تفاصيل التحقيقات لا تدعم مانشيني، إذ تؤكد أنه الوحيد صاحب رواية رفض تيفيز المشاركة في اللقاء، كما قالت إن إعلانها قد يكون له تأثير سلبي على أداء الفريق أمام جاره مانشستر يونايتد في مباراة الديربي.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسعد الحمد يصاب بكسر في الأنف يبعده 4 أسابيع

أعلن نادي السد القطري يوم الخميس أن الظهير الأيمن في فريقه مسعد الحمد سيغيب عن مواجهة الإياب مع سوون بلوينغز الكوري الجنوبي في الدوحة الأربعاء المقبل في إياب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال آسيا لكرة القدم، لتعرضه لكسر في أنفه جراء الاعتداء عليه في مباراة الذهاب.السد كان حقق فوزاً ثميناً على سوون في عقر داره  يوم الأربعاء بهدفين نظيفين للسنغالي مامادو نيانغ سجلهما في الدقيقتين 70 و81.شهدت المباراة أحداثاً مؤسفة بعد الهدف الثاني للسد حيث ألقت الجماهير بالزجاجات الفارغة ثم نزل عدد من المشجعين إلى ارض الملعب، كما اعتدى عدد من لاعبي سوون وإدارييهم على لاعبي السد وفي مقدمتهم محمد كاسولا.توقفت المباراة أكثر 10 دقائق وقام بعدها الحكم السنغافوري عبد الملك بشير بطرد المقدوني ستيفو من سوون فضلاً عن الإيفواري عبد القادر كيتا مهاجم السد.وبعد استئناف المباراة طرد مامادو نيانغ إثر نيله الإنذار الثاني لتعمده إضاعة الوقت حيث احتسب الحكم 10 دقائق كوقت بدل ضائع.وكانت المشكلة بدأت بكرة اعتقد لاعبو سوون أن كيتا سيعيدها إليهم لكنه مررها إلى نيانغ فانفرد وسجل الهدف الثاني.وذكر الموقع الرسمي للسد على شبكة الانترنت أن مسعد الحمد "الذي شارك في الشوط الثاني أمس تعرض لكسر في الأنف إثر الاعتداء عليه خلال الأحداث المؤسفة وأن التقرير الطبي أكد حاجته للراحة لمدة 4 أسابيع".وتابع: "تعرض الحمد لضربة عنيفة من محترف فريق سوون المحترف المقدوني ستيفو ريستيتش وغادر الملعب مباشرة إلى أحد المستشفيات القريبة بصحبة طبيب الفريق حيث أجرى فحصاً طبياً أثبت إصابته بكسر في الأنف وحاجته للتدخل الجراحي".من جهة ثانية، أوضح السفير القطري في كوريا الجنوبية علي بن حمد المري أنه تحدث شخصياً مع الجهات المختصة بكوريا عقب انتهاء مباراة السد مع سوون وأكد لهم "أن أي اعتداء على حافلة السد التي غادرت الملعب إلى المطار مباشرة سيكون اعتداء على السفير القطري شخصياً".وتابع في تصريح للموقع الالكتروني للسد يوم الخميس أنه وجد بالفعل وعقب وصول الحافلة إلى أرض مطار سيول، قوات خاصة مجهزة لحماية البعثة واللاعبين حتى الصعود للطائرة المتجهة للدوحة.كما أعلن السفير القطري أنه سيقدم استفساراً للجهات الكورية المختصة لتوضيح كيفية عدم وجود حماية كفاية لبعثة السد وتعرضها للعديد من الاحتكاكات خلال اللقاء وبعده خاصة وأنه موجود في كوريا منذ ثلاث سنوات ولم تحدث مثل هذه الأشياء في ظل طيبة وحضارة الشعب الكوري.يذكر أن السد يخوض الدور نصف النهائي للمرة الأولى في تاريخه في النظام الجديد للبطولة، علماً بأنه كان أول فريق عربي يحرز اللقب تحت المسمى القديم (كأس أبطال الأندية الأسيوية).وكان أم صلال القطري وصل إلى نصف النهائي في نسخة 2009 قبل أن يتوقف مشواره أمام بوهانغ ستيلرز الكوري الجنوبي الذي توج لاحقاً باللقب على حساب الاتحاد السعودي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناني واثق من الفوز على مانشستر سيتي
أبدى البرتغالي لويس ناني لاعب مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي ثقته في قدرة فريقه على الفوز في ديربي مانشستر الذي يجمعهم بالطرف الثاني في المدينة "سيتي" الأحد في ملعب أولد ترافورد. 
وقال ناني في تصريحات نشرتها صحيفة "ديلي تيليغراف": "كل اللاعبين يرغبون في المشاركة بمثل هذه المباريات، خصوصاً أنا"، وكان ناني سجل ثلاثة أهداف في آخر ثلاث مواجهات مع سيتي. 
وتابع اللاعب البرتغالي الذي أعلن مؤخراً رغبته بالحصول على جائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم: "ثقتي بنفسي تكون كبيرة في مثل هذه المواجهات.. أحب الضغط المتولد من هذه المواجهات، في كل مرة نلعب مباراة كهذه، يتملكنا شعور كبير بالحماسة وتقديم أفضل ما لدينا". 
وعن أهمية المباراة أمام المتصدر والغريم قال ناني: "في كل عام تزداد أهمية المباراة أمامهم، وغالباً ما نقدم أداء مميزاً، آمل أن أشارك في المباراة، وأن أقدم أداء يساعد في تحقيق الفوز لفريقي". 
يذكر أن مانشستر سيتي يتصدر البطولة المحلية بفارق نقطتين عن جاره، وهذا يعني أن فوز أبناء اليكس فيرغسون سيعيدهم إلى الصدارة. 
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
مني فريق فولهام الإنجليزي بالهزيمة الأولى له في بطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا) وخسر أمام مضيفه فيسلا كراكوف البولندي صفر/1 اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الحادية عشرة.

وحصد فيسلا كراكوف أول ثلاث نقاط له محتلا المركز الرابع بينما تجمد رصيد فولهام عند أربع نقاط في المركز الثاني.

وجاء هدف الفوز لفيسلا كراكوف في الدقيقة 60 وكان من نصيب دودو بايتون.

وأنهى كل من الفريقين المباراة بعشرة لاعبين حيث طرد موسى ديمبلي من صفوف فولهام في الدقيقة 29 كما طرد أوسمان تشافيز من فيسلا كراكوف في الدقيقة 87 .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس أمم أوروبا 2012 بلا تدخين

أكد الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم "يويفا" يوم الخميس أن التدخين سيكون محظوراً تماماً في إستادات بطولة أمم أوروبا 2012 "يورو 2012" التي ستقام في بولندا وأوكرانيا.
وأضاف الاتحاد في بيان: "الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم سيفرض حظراً تاماً على استخدام أو بيع أو ترويج التبغ في كل ملاعب بطولة أوروبا 2012، وسيطبق الحظر على كل الأماكن المتعلقة بالإستادات بلا استثناء وسواء كانت أماكن مغلقة أو مفتوحة".
وقال الاتحاد الذي يسمح في المقابل بالتدخين في مباريات دوري أبطال أوروبا أنه قرر منع التدخين بالتعاون مع منظمة الصحة العالمية وجمعية القلب العالمية وشبكة الإستادات الصحية في أوروبا.
وقال ميشيل بلاتيني رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي: "منع التدخين في ملاعب بطولة أوروبا 2012 يحترم صحة المشجعين وجميع المشاركين في البطولة نطبق أعلى معايير للصحة والسلامة والراحة في بطولتنا الكبرى والتبغ يتعارض مع هذه المعايير".
*

----------


## مناوي

*تيفنتي ينفرد بصدارة مجموعتة في الدوري الاوربي بفوز كبير علي اودنسة 
 
انفرد فريق تفينتي أنشيخيده الهولندي بصدارة المجموعة الحادية عشرة ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا) بعدما حقق فوزا كبيرا خارج أرضه وتغلب على مضيفه أودنسه بي كو الدنماركي 4/1 اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة.

ورفع تفينتي أنشيخيده رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في الصدارة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام فولهام الإنجليزي الذي خسر اليوم أمام مضيفه فيسلا كراكوف البولندي صفر/1 ، بينما تجمد رصيد أودنسه عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثالث بفارق الأهداف أمام فيسلا كراكوف.

وتقدم تفينتي أنشيخيده بثلاثة أهداف سجلها فاوت براتما وأمير بايرامي وناصر الشاذلي في الدقائق 14 و31 و65 ثم رجد أودنسه بهدف للاعب جيبي فال في الدقيقة 71 قبل أن يختتم لوك دي يونج التسجيل بالهدف الرابع لتفينتي في الدقيقة 82 .
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*ماريبور يتعادل مع سبورتينج براجا في الدوري الاوربي 
 
سقط فريق ماريبور السلوفيني في فخ التعادل على أرضه أمام سبورتينج براجا البرتغالي 1/1 اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثامنة ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).

ورفع سبورتينج براجا رصيده إلى أربع نقاط في المركز الثالث بينما حصد ماريبور أول نقطة له في المجموعة محتلا المركز الرابع.

وتقدم ماريبور بهدف سجله أجيم إبرايمي في الدقيقة 14 ثم أدرك إيلديرسون أوا إيشييجيلي التعادل لسبورتينج براجا قبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية الشوط الأول.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الكمار يرفض الهزيمة امام اوستريا في الدوري الاوربي 
 
رفض فريق الكمار الهولندي الهزيمة على أرضه ووسط جماهيره أمام أوستريا فيينا النمساوي وتعادل معه 2/2 اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة السابعة ببطولة الدوري الأوروبي لكرة القدم (كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي سابقا).

وحصد كل من الفريقين نقطة واحدة ليرفع الكمار رصيده إلى خمس نقاط في المركز الثاني مقابل أربع نقاط لأوستريا فيينا في المركز الثالث.

وتقدم أوستريا فيينا بهدفين في الشوط الأول سجلهما ديرك ماركيليس لاعب الكمار (عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه) وألكسندر جورجون في الدقيقتين 18 و29 .

وفي الشوط الثاني لم يستسلم الكمار للهزيمة وواصل محاولاته حتى أدرك التعادل بهدفين سجلهما بيتر هلينكا لاعب أوستريا فيينا (بالخطأ في مرمى فريقه) وبونتوس فيرنبلوم في الدقيقتين 80 و83 .

وأنهى الكمار المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط حين طرد نيكلاس مويساندير في الثواني الأخيرة لحصوله على الإنذار الثاني.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الترجي يتمسك بالبقاء في العاصمة التونسية من اجل الوداد 
 

عدل الترجي الرياضي عن فكرة الانتقال إلى محافظة عين دراهم لإجراء معسكره الاستعدادي لخوض مباراة ذهاب الدور النهائي أمام الوداد البيضاوي المغربي، وفضل بعد التشاور مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين أن يواصل تدريباته في العاصمة مثلما جرت العادة .
ومن جهة أخرى تم إلغاء المباراة الودية التي كان سيخوضها الترجي يوم غد السبت مع النجم الخلادي، وذلك بسبب إيقاف كل الأنشطة الرياضية في تونس لفسح المجال أمام كل التونسيين للمارسة حقهم في انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*ايقاف كافة الانشطة الرياضية في تونس بسبب الانتخابات 
 


أرسلت وزارة الرياضة التونسية مذكرة إلى كل الاتحادات المحلية تخطرها بإلغاء كل المباريات المقرر إقامتها حتى بعد غدٍ الأحد بسبب انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي للبلاد المقرر تكوينه يوم الأحد الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.
ومن جهتها، رفضت جميع الاتحادات التونسية العمل القرار الرئاسي المنادي بضرورة إجراء انتخابات جديدة.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*روج ... اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية مستاءة لكنها ستقبل القرار الخاص بميريت 
 
International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge 


قال جاك روج رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية اليوم الجمعة إن مؤسسته تشعر بالاستياء لقرار السماح للامريكي لاشون ميريت بطل سباق 400 متر عدوا بخوض اولمبياد لندن 2012 كما أكد إنه سيسعى لتعديل القواعد.

وتقضي قواعد اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية بحرمان أي رياضي يتم إيقافه لفترة تتجاوز ستة أشهر بسبب مخالفة تتعلق بالمنشطات من المشاركة في الدورة الاولمبية التالية.

لكن هذا القرار نقض في في وقت سابق هذا الشهر بعد استئناف من ميريت أمام محكمة التحكيم الرياضية.

وفي 2010 عوقب ميريت بالإيقاف 21 شهرا بعد سقوطه في اختبار للمنشطات.

وانتهت عقوبة ميريت في يوليو تموز الماضي وشارك العداء بالفعل في بطولة العالم لألعاب القوى في الشهر التالي.

وخلال مؤتمر صحفي في اوكلاند حيث يحضر البلجيكي روج بطولة كأس العالم للرجبي قال رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية "نشعر ببعض خيبة الأمل لأننا نعتقد أن القرار يوفر الحماية للرياضيين البعيدين عن المنشطات وهذه هي فلسفتنا لأننا لا نتسامح على الإطلاق حين يتعلق الأمر بالحرب على المنشطات."

وأضاف "لكن اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية شاركت في إنشاء محكمة التحكيم الرياضية مع الاتحادات الدولية وبالتالي سنقبل بالقرار ولن نستأنفه. سيتم تعديل ميثاق مكافحة المنشطات بين الآن (نوفمبر تشرين الثاني 2011) ونوفمبر 2013 وهو موعد التصويت على ميثاق جديد."

وتابع "نسعى لأن يكون لدينا امكانية مماثلة مع حكم اخر للوكالة العالمية لمكافحة المنشطات."
                        	*

----------

